# Ghetto Homework Assignment



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I didn't see a humor section here on the forum and I thought some of you might need a laugh, so I'm posting here if that's ok.

Enjoy. :wink:

*Ghetto Homework Assignment*

Leroy is a 20 year-old 5th grader. This is Leroy's homework assignment. He must use each vocabulary word in a sentence.

1. Hotel -
I gave my girlfriend crabs, and the ho tel everybody.

2. Dictate -
My girlfriend say my dictate good.

3. Catacomb -
I saw Don King at da fight the other night. Man, somebody get that catacomb.

4. Foreclose -
If I pay child support today, I got no money foreclose.

5. Rectum -
I had two Cadillac's, but my bitch rectum both.

6. Disappointment -
My parole officer tol' me if I miss disappointment they gonna send me back to the joint.

7. Penis -
I went to the doctors and he handed me a cup and said penis.

8. Israel -
Tito try to sell me a Rolex. I say, "man, it look fake." He say. "Bullshit, that watch israel."

9. Undermine -
There's a fine lookin' ho living in the apartment undermine.

10. Acoustic -
When I was little, my uncle bought me acoustic and took me to the poolhall.

11. Iraq -
When we got to the poolhall, I tol' my uncle iraq, you break.

12. Stain -
My mother-in-law stopped by and I axed her, "Do you plan on stain for dinner?"

13. Fortify -
I axed this ho on da street, "how much?" She say "fortify."

14. Income -
I just got in bed wif da ho and income my wife.

Furthering your education with Today's Ebonic word:

Today's word is: "OMELETTE"

Let us use it in a sentence.

"I should pop yo ass fo what you jus did, but omelette dis one slide.
__________________________________


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats not funny...................












blowing pepsi through my nose LMAO at that,those bubbles hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :L: :L: :L:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

After the last humor thread I posted, I got launched by Herr Moderator for the second time. Tread lightly on this subject kateykakes. Some agencies get their feelings hurt very easily. :roll: 

Seems that agency has their funny bone removed prior to their start of the 3rd week of the academy. Right after the lobotomy in the second week. :lol:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

HousingCop @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> After the last humor thread I posted, I got launched by Herr Moderator for the second time. Tread lightly on this subject kateykakes. Some agencies get their feelings hurt very easily. :roll:
> 
> Seems that agency has their funny bone removed prior to their start of the 3rd week of the academy. Right after the lobotomy in the second week. :lol:


Herr Moderator does have a sense of humor in *most* cases, although I think the above post is questionable and possibly insulting to some, where does kateykakes refer to any agency??


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

She doesn't refer to any specific agency, only to the Ghetto. Just giving her a heads up in case she wants to get funny later on and post jokes that some deem questionable, but which I found hilarious at the time. 

Remember Gil, you are not the only Herr Moderator on here.............. 8)


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

First, please feel free to call me Kate, Katey or kk. 

The post was intended as I said - as humor only. Don't shoot the messenger. I just copied and pasted. :wink: That being said, thanks for the warning. It is duly noted. 

I'm not sure how controversial you all get here and what is and isn't allowed, but I'm definitely one who loves a good debate. Just tell me what is and isn't offlimits as far as controversy goes (and yes, I did read the rules).


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Don't worry Kate... It's all good.. Very funny stuff!!!


----------



## gmorbid (Jul 16, 2004)

i think it was funny :lol: every one needs to post more jokes on here i have one.

what do micheal jackson and JC Penny have in common.

" they both have boys pants half off."


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought it was pretty damn funny. It's making a joke of some people who ACUTALLY speak that way.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow...brand new here and already stirring the pot (though not intentionally!).


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

kk, don't forget this is Mass., land filthy with pc liberals.. We bump into too many of them and sometimes that crap rubs off on some whether they know it or not.. There's no way anyone can say those were racist. If you do, just come to Worcester, I'll show you around and you can listen to all the white trash talking just like that.....


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Katey 
You got a smile out of me and I have not had my coffee yet today.
Don't worry some people know how to take a joke, but there are many people on this board that take themselves way to seriously. It might be because their pants are too tight.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Deuce @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> kk, don't forget this is Mass., land filthy with pc liberals.. We bump into too many of them and sometimes that crap rubs off on some whether they know it or not.. There's no way anyone can say those were racist. If you do, just come to Worcester, I'll show you around and you can listen to all the white trash talking just like that.....


Liberal! Ha! You obviously haven't been to Philly!  I think the only Republicans in all of PA are those in the PD and FD!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kateykakes @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> First, please feel free to call me Kate, Katey or kk. ..).


 *Not KK, I was here first... *:wink:

*BTW - Its good to see someone with balls (figuratively in your case Kate) to post some non-PC material... *:L: =D>


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

"Leroy is a 20 year old 5th grader" That reminds me of the famous words of Charles Demar in the movie Better off Dead " I've been going to this high school for seven years,
I' m no dummy". :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The sad thing is, one of the buildings I used to be assigned to had a last resort middle school (grades 4-6) in it for the kids who were kicked out of the BPS school system. The ages of those kids ranged from 10 to 17. :roll:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

KozmoKramer @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> kateykakes @ Mon Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > First, please feel free to call me Kate, Katey or kk. ..).
> ...


Almighty KK, I bow to thee!


















> *BTW - Its good to see someone with balls (figuratively in your case Kate) to post some non-PC material... *:L: =D>


I'm a regular at a Philadelphia Law Enforcement site where their motto for posting is, "A civil free-for-all for the politically incorrect. Are you shy? Sensitive? Then go somewhere else!" It's a male dominated forum, and being one of the few females that posts there, it's either I toughen up or hit the road! After two years of yapping, I'd say I can hold my own there.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SEABASS @ Mon Nov 08 said:


> "Leroy is a 20 year old 5th grader" That reminds me of the famous words of Charles Demar in the movie Better off Dead " I've been going to this high school for seven years,
> I' m no dummy". :lol:


aahhh Booger....


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

You'll be fine posting questionable jokes, just DON'T EVER say you think Sheriff's should be patrolling Massachusetts, thats not politically correct :lol:


----------



## k1ryan (Apr 21, 2004)

Hilarious!! I laughed out loud. For those saying it was questionable, sorry there is no question, it was a riot!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> Wow...brand new here and already stirring the pot (though not intentionally!).


Sometimes the straw just stirs the drink. :wink:


----------

